# Sheath cleaning - How often?



## jerseypacer (Aug 7, 2008)

Some need to be cleaned more than others so it just depends on the horse. One of my guys is so messy I could probably do it once a month, yet my other guy I could probably go once a year. Some people say they dont need to be cleaned and the more you clean it the more they will need to be cleaned. Go figure. I guess if you can smell it, see it, or your horse is uncomfortable, its time to clean it! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

i have always been told like every few months but with some horses that is impossible so I guess when every you have a chance to


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It does depend on the horse.  I think every few month is good- some need cleaning more often or less often.


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

It really depends on the horse. I had one that I rarely did, he stayed clean, one I did once a yr, and one I do 3 or more times a yr, depends on the smell.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

When I saw this topic I thought OMG :shock: I have 2 geldings and NEVER knew this was part of the grooming/health hehehe.Please tell me HOW you do this or point me to a site that will explain it.Thanks!
Kim


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Booner: That was my reaction when I was talking to a much more experienced horsewoman at my barn. I was all: :shock: WUT?! -feelshorrible- 

I got his fully cleaned by the vet when he got all his shots and coggins done >.<

Heres an excellent site on do-it-yourself cleaning as well. It made me giggle the first time I read it 
http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml

And I quote, 
"11.) Figure out how to explain all this to your mother (or the kid from next door, or the meter reader, or whoever else you've just realized has been standing in the barn doorway speechlessly watching the entire process.)"

-snorts-


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Funny, I just had this convo with my vet today when he came out! If you're using a deep down cleaner or something with antibiotic properties you'll only want to do it once or twice a year depending on your horse. He has a ton of good bacteria in there that you don't want to kill off! He used water and Ivory soap which you can use weekly if needed. (most horses shouldn't need it) And actually when your horse is exercised and sweats a lot of the waxy build up gets softer so you can hose it out (if your horse will let you). That's something you can do daily.


two geldings- that is a HYSTERICAL article! My pony is very relaxed, which is great, but it means he's almost always hanging out. The more kids around, the longer he hangs... :roll:


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

That was very entertaining!Good read!I saved it to my favorites!LOLOLOL!!!!I think I could do this to my horse but hubbies horse might think different.Oh boy.Just thinking about this earlier today I reached under my horse and extended an index finger and "touched" that PART hahaha to see his response.Nothing :shock: Thanks for the link twogeldings.BTW
whats coggins?


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

booner: Coggins is a test that ensures your horse isn't a carrier of Equine Infectious Anemia. Theres no cure and no shots against it. I had to get mine most definitely done because I moved from North Dakota to Missouri, and a negative coggins test is required for transporting over state lines. Most shows and privately owned trail riding places require coggins as well. 

I get it done on a yearly basis along with all my other shots and what-not just so I don't have to fret about it


----------

